# Help with Pactimo chamois



## Guest (Mar 30, 2017)

I recently purchased a small pair of Pactimo Summit Flash shorts on closeout. I like the dense chamois, branded EIT Endurance Anatomic Carbonium, but the short ended up being too small for me. I was able to order a medium earlier today through another closeout email, and I hope it fits better.

The other various Pactimo chamois are called Endurance Anatomic Super Air, Endurance Anatomic 2 Carbon Flash, XC Carbonium, or Liege Carbonium. Which, if any, of these would most closely match the chamois from the Summit Flash short? Thanks.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey.. glad to hear that you got the right size and that you're stoked on pactimo's stuff. I'm a brand Ambassador for Pactimo and to answer your question, the Endurance Anatomic 2 Carbon Flash chamois in our Summit Raptor Series of bibs is most similar to the chamois in the Summit Flash Shorts.

If you've got any more technical questions, you can message the Pactimo customer service directly at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks, Rich, I was hoping you'd chime in. Appreciate the info.


----------

